# Labs



## SmallieKing (Apr 11, 2007)

Live in SW OH, but willing to drive. Looking to get a lab to use for waterfowl, upland game, and shed hunting. It will also be a family pet. With that being said I'd like to find a pup with a good hunting lineage. Does anyone have any suggestions for breeders? Thanks


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 20, 2008)

SmallieKing said:


> Live in SW OH, but willing to drive. Looking to get a lab to use for waterfowl, upland game, and shed hunting. It will also be a family pet. With that being said I'd like to find a pup with a good hunting lineage. Does anyone have any suggestions for breeders? Thanks


Call Abby.... Most likely I will be calling her to see if any are left as well. I have a dog from Coach already and he is a machine. Smartest dog I have ever had the privilege to train. Ducks, Pheasant and (self taught shed hunter)

http://www.trinityoaklabs.com/

If the pups are taken check w/Chris at Marsh-Mutt, super nice lady and her pedigree is top notch as well.

http://www.marshmuttmanorlabs.com/

Good luck


----------

